# Sky Time Inc. - The Solunar



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just found these watches.

I have ordered some and they are only 40mm cases.

I do not know what the quality will be like compared to it's rivals but they look interesting.










This beautiful, out of this world timepiece is made from solid stainless steel and is water resistant to 10ATM. Its Swiss quartz analog movement tells 12hr and 24 hr time.

Its mighty micro computer tells time in two other time zones simultaneously. Complex algorithms calculate sun and moon rise and set times and moon phase is displayed as a percentage on the face of the watch for 500 cities around the world.

Check out these features...

â€¢ Four simultaneous time zones.

â€¢ Sunrise / Sunset and Moonrise / Moonset on the face of the watch.

â€¢ Sunrise / Sunset and Moonrise / Moonset in accurate digital time with one button push.

â€¢ Phase of the moon as a percentage.

â€¢ Moon transit time. (Moon Up / Moon Down.)

â€¢ Sun angle and azimuth. Hours of Darkness.

â€¢ Numerical day of the year.

â€¢ Alarm for sunrise and moon rise.

â€¢ Location of 500 cities preprogrammed into the computer memory.

â€¢ Latitude and longitude input allows data predictions for any place on earth.

â€¢ Check future data for any time and location you choose.

â€¢ Green EL back light.

â€¢ Stop watch.

â€¢ Down counter.

â€¢ Daily alarm.

â€¢ Parking alarm.

â€¢ USA, British or 24 Hour time option. G.M.T. and ZULU

â€¢ Automatic DST and leap year adjustment.

â€¢ Battery life over two years.

â€¢ Stainless steel case and band good to 10 ATM.

â€¢ Serial numbered.

â€¢ Twelve month guarantee.

â€¢ Quality assured by assembly in an ISO9001 facility.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks interesting Roy

I have always liked thew concept of the Yes watches but have always been put off by the case and bezel designs. This looks like an interesting alternative.

Have you decided on a price yet?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Have you decided on a price yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They retail at only $199. So it will be about Â£125 depending on exchange rates.


----------



## ventmore (Jul 18, 2005)

Looks nice Roy...though I do still prefer the design of the Yes watches......the screen looks a little cluttered on this one.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> This beautiful, out of this world timepiece is made from solid stainless steel and is water resistant to 10ATM. Its Swiss quartz analog movement tells 12hr and 24 hr time.
> 
> Its mighty micro computer tells time in two other time zones simultaneously. Complex algorithms calculate sun and moon rise and set times and moon phase is displayed as a percentage on the face of the watch for 500 cities around the world.


I take it you copied and pasted this, or are you going all poetic on us?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I copied it.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Look ok to me,bargain









Nice informative pic as well.I would have never known where to look for the crown


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well these have arrived and they nice, very good quality.


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Very cool Roy!My brother and i might go for one!


----------



## richp (Mar 31, 2004)

It's a bit of a relief to see that the 24 hour hand isn't pink like it is in the first picture


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> Well these have arrived and they nice, very good quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you decided on a price yet Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes John they are Â£125.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

Roy said:


> Yes John they are Â£125.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they available yet?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are available now and will be on the site tomorrow when I will be doing the next update.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Roy said:


> They are available now and will be on the site tomorrow when I will be doing the next update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fingers on your triggers please gentlemen......

Wait for it!


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

Ironpants said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > They are available now and will be on the site tomorrow when I will be doing the next update.Â
> ...


I'm ready!


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Smitty said:


> Ironpants said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


 It wasn't me!


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

Keeping it watch related.










Don't mess with my 17.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Oh firearm pictures, Griff will be all of a quiver now!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Am I the only one who can't work out what the hand is pointing at?

It doesn't agree with either LCD display


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is not supposed to match the LCD unless you want it to The watch can show four simultaneous time zones the 24 hour hand is one of them.


----------



## Peter Ward (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi everyone! This is my first post to the RLT forums.

When Roy put this info up I was tempted. I looked long and hard at this compared to the Yes Zulu. Eventually I decided to go for a black Zulu. Although (very) large, it does sit nicely on my rather small wrist and I like the feel of it. I'm also impressed that in 3 weeks it's only gained 2 seconds, which seems excellent to me. I was considering a Junghans but why bother when a non-"funk" watch can do that?

Why did I choose the Zulu over the Sky? I prefer its styling, I think the dial of the Sky is cluttered, and the resolution of the Zulu's "rays" is 15 mins rather than the 20 of the Sky. I also didn't like the way the Sky's "moon" symbol is a number and also has to double as the seconds display.

If you're torn between the two, remember that the Sky 24-hour hand starts the day at the top rather than the bottom. Therefore the dawn comes on the right side of the watch rather than the left of the Yes. I can see the point of the Sky starting at the top -- it does seem more logical -- but then the daytime is "upside down" and that's odd!

Now I have a Seiko solar alarm chronograph to do something with. It's a model A258-5060. I bought it new as a 21st birthday present from my father almost 23 years ago and I've worn it pretty much every day since. So you can see how much it means to me and how hard it was to consider changing. Nothing "normal" would be good enough. Of course I have all boxes, papers, etc, and it has a proper rechargable battery (I'm the only one who ever buys them from my local jeweller!). Do any of you horological experts have any information on these watches? They don't seem common on the web.

Peter Ward


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Peter.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Smitty said:


> Ironpants said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


You not UK based?

That looks like a real PPK, or a very close replica.

But looks like real bullets too in the clip, or dummies??


----------

